# Gold an meinen Char auf einem anderen Server schicken



## dakilo (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

nach knapp 7 monaten WOW abstinenz habe ich nun doch wieder angefangen zu spielen
ich habe mehrere chars auf 2 servern Durotan und Blackhand

gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit das gold von durotan zu blackand u schicken?

ich habe eine reine Bankgilde auf der ca 500000g liegen und würde gern diese aufgeben und das gold an meine chars auf blackhand schicken.
ist das irgendwie möglich?

Gruß dakilo


----------



## odinxd (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube die einzige Möglichkeit ist ein Chartransfer wobei es dort auch Richtlinien gab wieviel Gold man mitnehmen darf.

Habe allerdings selber vor einem Jahr zuletzt gespielt. vielleicht wurde es geändert.

Da kann ich ja gleich die Frage mit einwerfen: wie ist das mit Acc-Gear, kann man das mittlerweile versenden oder auch nur über den Umweg mit Chartransfer?


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2012)

dakilo schrieb:


> ich habe eine reine Bankgilde auf der ca 500000g liegen und würde gern diese aufgeben und das gold an meine chars auf blackhand schicken.


Odinxd sagt es schon. Ginge nur, wenn ein Charakter (oder mehrere) kostenpflichtig den Server wechseln würden. Die maximale Goldmenge, die man mitnehmen kann, liegt meines Wissens bei 50.000, aber 100%ig sicher bin ich da nicht. Gilt auch für Account-Items jeglicher Coleur (Erbstücke, Archäologie-Items, Inschriften-Stäbe usw.).

Kurz: Es kann nichts von Server zu Server per Post verschickt werden, da kommt stets eine rote Fehlermeldung. Dass das Wort "accountgebunden" somit ad absurdum geführt wird... die Diskussion hatten wir schon.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2012)

Afaik ist die Goldmenge bei Chartransfers immer noch begrenzt. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, von dem Gold Sachen (TCG-Mounts, Haustiere, etc.) zu kaufen und die auf dem neuen Server zu verkaufen.


----------



## Pethry (12. Oktober 2012)

Gibt doch jetzt auch Gildentransfers soweit ich weiß, vllt kannste damit mehr Gold mitnehmen. Habe mich damit aber noch nie sehr beschäftig.


----------



## Dixel (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier: https://eu.battle.net/account/pgs-instructions.html?l=WoW2&r=EU

Bin gestern zufällig darüber gestolpert.


----------



## Flachtyp (13. Oktober 2012)

Ab lvl 80(oder etwas früher) darf 1 Char maximal 50k Gold mitnehmen.


----------

